# costco halogen spotlight



## kife (Apr 14, 2009)

I wasn't able to find much info on the net about this, so I decided to try posting here.

The costco here (in hawaii) is selling a $35 halogen spotlight from Ultimate Illumination Laboratories, 55 watt h3. There is a link to a manual in the link below.

http://roadmasterusa.com/index.php?page=ultimate-labs

Is it possible to just swap out the bulb with an HID light? How much would one cost?


----------



## rockz4532 (Apr 14, 2009)

You would need a ballast, HID's use a lot more voltage, 10kv+


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 16, 2009)

That's the same light being discussed in this thread only not a HID.Picture in post 3.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2009)

I would order the HID version of that same light since it's available and not bother with the incan. A conversion could run you up another $100 or so plus your time.

I think it's a great looking light!


----------



## LukeA (Apr 16, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I would order the HID version of that same light since it's available and not bother with the incan. A conversion could run you up another $100 or so plus your time.
> 
> I think it's a great looking light!



He could get some eBay HID kits and build two of these for that $100.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2009)

LukeA said:


> He could get some eBay HID kits and build two of these for that $100.




Is that because they come two units in each kit or can you also purchase a single unit for $50?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 16, 2009)

He's better off waiting for the HID version.I paid $50.00 U.S.for mine(only $15.00 more than the incan version) Strange that the HID version is available in Canada and Australia and not in the US!


----------

